# squirrel dog



## dadsbuckshot (Jan 1, 2010)

How much are they and where can you buy them already trained etc...

My grandpa used to have one, but I was real little and never learned how to train one.

Also - beagles for rabbit hunting. How many do you need and how much are they usually?

Any help is appreciated....


----------



## Paddle (Jan 1, 2010)

I ended up with a Rat Terrier. He made a great family dog also. If you keep your eye open you can find a good dog for free. Train him yourself that way the dog knows how to hunt with you. 

  There is a lot of info out there on how to train one. I went online and found all kinds of info, even had a few whole squirrels in the freezer for training and guess what, that dog went out with my son while he was squirrel hunting and once that dog realized what my son was doing it and what he was after boom we had a squirrel dog. He'll tree and is able to follow one tree to tree.  Sometimes my son has to go out and shoot one in the yard because the dog has one treed (during season off course).


----------



## Paddle (Jan 1, 2010)

Go check out "Squirrel Dog Central" web site. They have a lot of info also.


----------



## R G (Jan 1, 2010)

The cheapest way to get a squirrel dog is to start with a puppy.  Started dogs are expensive, from a couple hundred up.  If you do buy a started one buy it from under the tree not out of the pen.


----------



## Streetsweeper (Jan 1, 2010)

R G said:


> The cheapest way to get a squirrel dog is to start with a puppy.  Started dogs are expensive, from a couple hundred up.  If you do buy a started one buy it from under the tree not out of the pen.



X2 ............... I have been doing alittle searching and have seen some posted for up in the thousands ($4,500 and up). People are proud of them squirrel dogs. 

I found a few in the $1,200 -1,500 range, and the seller stood behind them 100%............and would offer a 1-2 week trial, ofcourse you had to pay for the dog upfront.


----------



## Streetsweeper (Jan 1, 2010)

Forgot about the beagles: 

It depends on reg. or grade dogs, if you just want a good pack to kill rabbits. I would think around the $150 - $300 each, I like to run 4 or 5 dogs at a time. Like most will say you can get it done with less. It really depends on what you want, IMO......


----------



## bigrob82 (Jan 1, 2010)

good finished squirrel dog from 1000 to 6000 and beagles i run six and you can get some good dogs for 150-300 or spend 1000 on a good dog just depends on what you want


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 4, 2010)

Pm sent.


----------



## shanesbandit (Jan 7, 2010)

you must check out www.sqdog.com go to the forum....classified dogs for sale....curs and feist mostly registered for sale...lot of the breeders listed here on this sight....I have seen finished dogs go from$800 to $3500....you should get a good pleasure dog around a $1000 that will hunt.....the word started dog is very relative....so you have to question what is started mean to the seller....I hunt mt. curs but have gotten interested in some feist breeds that seem to be good...Attached is my two year old female that is very lightly started....will tree an easy one...


----------



## AMMO (Jan 7, 2010)

shanesbandit said:


> you must check out www.sqdog.com go to the forum....classified dogs for sale....curs and feist mostly registered for sale...lot of the breeders listed here on this sight....I have seen finished dogs go from$800 to $3500....you should get a good pleasure dog around a $1000 that will hunt.....the word started dog is very relative....so you have to question what is started mean to the seller....I hunt mt. curs but have gotten interested in some feist breeds that seem to be good...Attached is my two year old female that is very lightly started....will tree an easy one...


X2 Check out Squrrel Dog Central.I hunt Curs also but there are some nice Feist dogs around to.


----------



## Nga. (Jan 7, 2010)

Ammo
You got them looking good. 

We have a NKC hunt Jan 16th in Dawsonville ga. I hear a few started dogs for sale will be there. Price not sure or abilities. Come check them out and go hunt them is the best way.


----------

